# =☆ DX thread  ??☆=



## A.S.BOLTNUT

I'm about to build another DX , love everything about them , is ther a Schwinn DX thread? Thought I remembered one , like to see em all Colors ,all years , equipped and non .


----------



## cyclingday

1939



1941


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Now That's what I'm Talkin bout ! ☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## oldy57

1940 only one in brown and cream that I know of. Original wheels with drum brakes. Found a few years back in the basement of a bike shop, was there since 1966. Blue/white bought last fall, 1946, missing tank rack and light, first pic is way I got it, wrong wheels, then with drop centers and last with S2's. I didn't get original wheels with it. There is marks where the tank was. Now to find the parts missing.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Wow , never even heard of a brown DX , 
Thank you for posting pics , fabulous!


----------



## Two Wheeler

1948


----------



## deepsouth

1946


----------



## PlasticNerd

Wow! That brown !!!


----------



## Dave K

39 I had for a short time.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Great examples here , thank you guys .
Let's see if we can get  @TheDXjedi  to post some pics .


----------



## Schwinn499

Muh unequipped foe-wunn


----------



## Shawn Michael

Here is one of my favorite riders. The bars came with it and are so comfy I left them on.


----------



## Kickstand3

War Time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Nice bikes , I must say gettin a little jealous  !


----------



## modelcarjedi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO

It will probably be the only girl's bike posted here, but this one is from 1948.


----------



## rollfaster

1940.


----------



## rollfaster

1946.


----------



## rollfaster

1946 BFG Badged.


----------



## rollfaster

1948 custom.


----------



## rollfaster

1952.


----------



## stezell

rollfaster said:


> 1952.
> 
> View attachment 941743



Cool bike Rob, I like the color combo!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

The only Schwinn I own.... 41-45? One of these days I'll get to it...


----------



## Dave K

Apple Green


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

That's a cool color , Nothing like Og. Paint  !


----------



## Ridin' my Schween

1941 non equipped. Found with original Cyclone Cord tires and tubes!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

I see some really great bikes here , Original and restored , I'd be proud to own any of them,  thanks Guys for posting them ! , hope we get more here . 

Rafael


----------



## Kramai88

40/41. One of the best riders I have 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devin Corbit

Black background is terrible , but here is my 40’!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Looks Great against that old Ford Coupe !


----------



## KingSized HD

Latter half of 1941, note painted braces.


----------



## mickeyc

modelcarjedi said:


> View attachment 941675
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not DX....straight bar?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

KingSized HD said:


> Latter half of 1941, note painted braces.
> View attachment 943757




Very nice !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*100% Original Paint 1941 - Liberty badged & downtube decal ... Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

IMG 6825



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

DX Ride 8 19 12



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Nov 9, 2012


----------



## Jack Alope

1951







1941


----------



## oquinn

I want to get ahold of a postwar dx frame


----------



## Tim the Skid

1939



1949


----------



## Lynn43506

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I'm about to build another DX , love everything about them , is ther a Schwinn DX thread? Thought I remembered one , like to see em all Colors ,all years , equipped and non .







'51


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Lynn43506 said:


> View attachment 945720
> 
> '51




Keeler  !


----------



## PlasticNerd

Here’s a ‘52 that’s a fun rider


----------



## Schwinn lover

Here is my 49 crusty but turns heads at Fridays  cruise in at Kroger's


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

1939 Schwinn DX   Black & Ivory  Eric TDF 2012



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 947268




Keepem Cornin Guys ,, that baby blue one speaks to me !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

You got one ? Post a pic, !


----------



## skiptoofer22

'39


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

here,s two of mine one blue 39 one black 39


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

There are some very nice examples here,  really enjoying this thread. 
Thanx for posting them guys !!


----------



## KevinBrick

1946 D97X


----------



## KevinBrick

1939 Packard & 1940 Century


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Rat Rod DX , I dig it  !


----------



## barneyguey

I bought this 1941 dx because of the really cool badge!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

barnyguey said:


> I bought this 1941 dx because of the really cool badge!
> View attachment 957112
> View attachment 957111
> 
> View attachment 957113
> 
> View attachment 957114





Cool badge  indeed , you can keep it , send me the rest !


----------



## barneyguey

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Cool badge  indeed , you can keep it , send me the rest !



Sorry, I have to keep the bicycle complete.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

barnyguey said:


> Sorry, I have to keep the bicycle complete.





Yah , just a joke


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Post them up. !


----------



## GoofyBike

I've shown these here before, but the big one is a 47' and the little one is a highly modified 55' juvenile.

Forgot about the black one. It's a 47' spitfire with a very rare 51' nordap motor kit.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Fantabulous


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Wow , how many do you have. ??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Wow , how many do you have. ??




*I wish they were all mine ... I have many archived pics that I have saved over the years that are organized to a degree ... some are mine that I've had & sold .. others are ones that caught my eye in person or @ one of our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides or something that I found online & belong to somebody else ... I currently have two DX bicycles that are riders .... plus one I need to go through that is a super crusty with the cool Trojan graphics on the tank pictured below .. which I rode very briefly the day I got it .. and a frame or two that I need to sell ... I think these DX frames ride better than the straightbar motorbike frames personally ... If I had the space I'd probably have a few more ... Ridden not Hidden ... Frank *

*

*

*

*


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

That's a cool blue , love the grafic , the inside is the definition of Crusty, love it !


----------



## Unique

1949


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Let's see those DX Schwinns!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

brown dx....say whaaaaa?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Badness yeahsss..


----------



## RustyHornet

Putting this one together for my girlfriend. ‘37 or ‘38. Matches my ‘39 pretty well.


----------



## RustyHornet

‘39 with ‘40’s child carrier I restored.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Awesome  !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Killer thread bump


----------



## redline1968

WW2 US Naval yard puget sound...service dx original yellow and plaque designation..factory head badge omission... few parts are wrong ie. front fender, crank.. found in a building..just purchased last Saturday....  :0 :00000!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Do any of you DX-perts know if there is a difference in the pre and post war tanks? 
I recently purchased a prewar frame project with a tank that i do not know the year of. The frame needs work and is bare metal, so paint. And I have an opportunity at (what I believe to be) a '47/48 bike minus a tank, in the same color as the tank I own. If the tank will fit/go, then I aim to buy the '47/'48


----------



## razinhellcustomz

redline1968 said:


> WW2 US Naval yard puget sound...service dx original yellow and plaque designation..factory head badge omission... few parts are wrong ie. front fender, crank.. found in a building..just purchased last Saturday....  :0 :00000!!!!View attachment 971325
> View attachment 971326
> 
> View attachment 971327
> 
> View attachment 971328
> 
> View attachment 971329



Those handle bars are quite unique. I just found a front fork in my brothers stash , but it's missing most of the hard parts. It's just the bare fork but maybe i can find some bits for it at the Le Sueur  Minnesota swap coming up in two weeks.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

GoofyBike said:


> I've shown these here before, but the big one is a 47' and the little one is a highly modified 55' juvenile.
> 
> Forgot about the black one. It's a 47' spitfire with a very rare 51' nordap motor kit.
> 
> View attachment 958636
> 
> View attachment 958637
> 
> View attachment 958638
> 
> View attachment 958639
> 
> View attachment 958640
> 
> View attachment 958641



That nordap kit is very cool. i'd like to get more info on these if you know of a web site please let me know. thanks. razin.


----------



## oldy57

razinhellcustomz said:


> Those handle bars are quite unique. I just found a front fork in my brothers stash , but it's missing most of the hard parts. It's just the bare fork but maybe i can find some bits for it at the Le Sueur  Minnesota swap coming up in two weeks.




Where is this Minnesota swap meet.


----------



## cyclingday

This nice 1940 model caught my eye at one of our recent rides.
The Enchiladas weren’t bad either.
Kind of the same color. 
Enchilada Brown, DX.


----------



## redline1968

Yep they are little older than the bike I just discovered they are ww1..


----------



## REC

Some resident DXs - Not all ready to ride...
'39 on the "Wall of Wait":



'39 Original ready to ride:



'46 Black-X:



'46 D"X" Project:



'46 ReD-X:



'49 Little X (20") presently under re-consruction:



'52 Juvenile (20"



'52  J-30 24":



'56 Middleweight - "wall of Wait" occupant:



'58 Tornado (20"




REC


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## razinhellcustomz

oldy57 said:


> Where is this Minnesota swap meet.



It's located southwest of the twin cities between Minneapolis and mankato minnesota. great place to buy and sell vintage bike parts. Enjoy.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

REC said:


> Some resident DXs - Not all ready to ride...
> '39 on the "Wall of Wait":
> View attachment 974890
> '39 Original ready to ride:
> View attachment 974892
> '46 Black-X:
> View attachment 974894
> '46 D"X" Project:
> View attachment 974895
> '46 ReD-X:
> View attachment 974897
> '49 Little X (20") presently under re-consruction:
> View attachment 974916
> '52 Juvenile (20"
> View attachment 974900
> '52  J-30 24":
> View attachment 974902
> '56 Middleweight - "wall of Wait" occupant:
> View attachment 974903
> '58 Tornado (20"
> View attachment 974905
> 
> REC



How in the heck can one guy have so many cool bikes at one time? I'm sooooo jelious.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

razinhellcustomz said:


> How in the heck can one guy have so many cool bikes at one time? I'm sooooo jelious.




@REC @razinhellcustomz *Very focused ... and plenty of space to keep them apparently ...*


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Keep the pics flowing,  please no discussion.


----------



## Dazed & Confused




----------



## Dazed & Confused




----------



## barneyguey

1941 Schwinn Speedboy Special


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

barnyguey said:


> 1941 Schwinn Speedboy Special
> View attachment 976794




Oh boy , some one went crazy with polish , cool bike !


----------



## barneyguey

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Oh boy , some one went crazy with polish , cool bike !



Thanks man, I like it. I can't wait to ride it. I put a crank & sprocket in it today. I need a seat & grips now.
Somebody else did that polishing.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 976726




Cool bike & pic , Thank you for sharing  !


----------



## barneyguey

I put on some more parts and a badge with paint on it for this photo. I'll have to put the original shiny badge back on it. If anyone has them, I need a chain guard, rack, seat & grips. 
Thanks, Barry


----------



## razinhellcustomz

barnyguey said:


> 1941 Schwinn Speedboy Special
> View attachment 976794



What years did they make the speed boy special? i've never seen one before? thanks. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey

The shop was in Spokane Washington from 1903 -1961. They sold Schwinn bicycles for most of that time. Barry


----------



## razinhellcustomz

barnyguey said:


> I put on some more parts and a badge with paint on it for this photo. I'll have to put the original shiny badge back on it. If anyone has them, I need a chain guard, rack, seat & grips.
> Thanks, Barry
> 
> View attachment 978369
> 
> 
> View attachment 978367



What a really neat old bike!! I have a late 40's -early 50's spit fire that i bought at a farm sale  last year and built up last summer.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

barnyguey said:


> The shop was in Spokane Washington from 1903 -1961. They sold Schwinn bicycles for most of that time. Barry



Very cool bike. thanks for that. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey

razinhellcustomz said:


> Very cool bike. thanks for that. Razin.



You bet, Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

razinhellcustomz said:


> What a really neat old bike!! I have a late 40's -early 50's spit fire that i bought at a farm sale  last year and built up last summer.



Thank you very much, I love it. Barry


----------



## Jeff54

1947 Schwinn DX.

Or old guy's restoration of his childhood, what DX supreme?  IDK but he stuck china rims on it and re-laced  them into  original hub with corresponding late 40's-50's Simplex 3 speed.

I found a original 47 girl that had the liberty badge so, got one too.

Maybe he had this frame originally. 1946-48 Schwinn Model BO?






Rebuilt an painted late 90?' IDK but it's the same bar, grips and stem My 98  Black Phantom framed Cruiser Deluxe has. Robed it from a 90's bike or bought new at Schwinn shop.

Whatever, I didn't even know anybody would have stuck or, even could stick this simplex changer and race on a New Departure model D hub. I asked the 'bikefourm' guys who are into multispeed and lightweight collectibles and they don't know how the Simplex  race could be adapted on the hub  too, go figure?

Old guy's (Wife sold after he'd passed)   47 DX _'3-speed-Supreme dream'_.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

REC said:


> Some resident DXs - Not all ready to ride...
> '39 on the "Wall of Wait":
> View attachment 974890
> '39 Original ready to ride:
> View attachment 974892
> '46 Black-X:
> View attachment 974894
> '46 D"X" Project:
> View attachment 974895
> '46 ReD-X:
> View attachment 974897
> '49 Little X (20") presently under re-consruction:
> View attachment 974916
> '52 Juvenile (20"
> View attachment 974900
> '52  J-30 24":
> View attachment 974902
> '56 Middleweight - "wall of Wait" occupant:
> View attachment 974903
> '58 Tornado (20"
> View attachment 974905
> 
> REC



Were did you find the red line tires on the red 46? I would love to find a pair for my dx.


----------



## REC

razinhellcustomz said:


> Were did you find the red line tires on the red 46? I would love to find a pair for my dx.




Those particular tires used to be sold by Electra (retrorunners), but it looks like they discontinued them..
I bought a couple of Walmart bikes several years ago to get two more sets of red line tires, replaced the tires and then sole the bikes locally for cheep. The red line tires are a bit hard to find. Keep your eyes peeled and you'll run across some.
Did you post the "Shark" bike?

REC


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I would like to know what Walmart bikes they came on so i'll know what to look for. As far as posting the shark bike, i have yet to figure that part out. I don't have a smart phone so i'll have to figure that part out. Thanks for your reply. Razin.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Great pics and additions too the thread keepem coming  !


----------



## barneyguey

Although I have posted this one before, I got a seat for it today, so I had to post again. 1941 Schwinn Speedboy Special


----------



## razinhellcustomz

barnyguey said:


> Although I have posted this one before, I got a seat for it today, so I had to post again. 1941 Schwinn Speedboy Special
> View attachment 982173



Hey Barry, Your speed boy looks really cool!! That springer seat gives a nice comfy ride. Like your Pink Floyd shirt as well. Enjoy your new d.x. I have to pull mine outta storage and give it a good cleaning. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## tylerw

‘48


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Green

My '39' in the raw!! Soon to be much better looking!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I have to go through my brothers stash again, but i swear i saw one that's almost the same year as yours. Good luck and enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Fred Green

Need to get the frame, forks and fenders stripped then a decent paint job. My buddy said he would paint it.

Fred
Sparta


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Hey Fred, i would just clean it up and leave the paint as is. I bought a  1940's spitfire at a farm sale last year. it's original blue and white paint . not the greatest but i just cleaned it up, replaced the wheels and tires and rear rack and ride it like it is. I am looking for a nice head badge. If you might have an extra, please let me know. thanks and enjoy. Razin


----------



## juanitasmith13

Got  a 1946 DX; but need to get an update photo maybe tomorrow? My daily driver!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

one more for me 1940 original dx.... going to get a rack & light


----------



## Fred Green

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Fred, i would just clean it up and leave the paint as is. I bought a  1940's spitfire at a farm sale last year. it's original blue and white paint . not the greatest but i just cleaned it up, replaced the wheels and tires and rear rack and ride it like it is. I am looking for a nice head badge. If you might have an extra, please let me know. thanks and enjoy. Razin




There are at least 3 coats of paint on it. The last coat , light blue, appears to be house paint.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

juanitasmith13 said:


> Got  a 1946 DX; but need to get an update photo maybe tomorrow? My daily driver!View attachment 993150



About what year did they do away with skip tooth chain? Mine is the later non skipper.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Fred Green said:


> There are at least 3 coats of paint on it. The last coat , light blue, appears to be house paint.



If you get down to the original paint you can always stop!! Then if and only if you don't like it, then you can paint it. What color were you thinking? have fun with it. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> one more for me 1940 original dx.... going to get a rack & light
> View attachment 993148
> 
> View attachment 993149
> 
> View attachment 993151
> 
> View attachment 993152
> 
> View attachment 993153



Nice excelsior bike. I had a 1927  Lasalle bike that i bought from the original owners son for 50.00. Had it for about a year and sold it to my buddy for 10x what i paid for it. Sellers remorse is haunting me now. Oh well. RIDE ON!!!


----------



## Cooper S.

Finished this one not to long ago, might sell it at the end of summer


----------



## Fred Green

I believe most of the original paint is gone too. It is going to end up Black and cream. I have a '47' in the same predicament that is going to turn out green and white.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cool.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cooper S. said:


> Finished this one not to long ago, might sell it at the end of summerView attachment 993652



I have a very similar spit fire that is the same color. So what year is it?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Cooper S. said:


> Finished this one not to long ago, might sell it at the end of summerView attachment 993652




I dig it , first dibs !


----------



## mickeyc

Selling a '46 DX project in parts for sale section.....


----------



## juanitasmith13

juanitasmith13 said:


> Got  a 1946 DX; but need to get an update photo maybe tomorrow? My daily driver!View attachment 993150


----------



## juanitasmith13

juanitasmith13 said:


> Got  a 1946 DX; but need to get an update photo maybe tomorrow? My daily driver!View attachment 993150
> Due to rain, getting home from work late, it took a couple days to get up-date photos. BUT First: check out this 2015 thread, where I announced I had bought a DX. BEFORE Photos or as received photos are @ post 10 in the following thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1946-dx-unequipped-have-chain-guard.84029/
> 
> The blue and white paint is all original, cleaned once in 2015. The most important reason for saving OG paint are the decals on both fender chevrons of the 'Little Squirt' blonde-haired fellow on a 'soap-box' flanked by a bottle of Squirt soda that was almost as tall as he was. This was an advertising campaign and brand symbol introduced in 1946. In the 1950s, I was collecting as many decals as I could find; Phillips 66 were my favorite. Most neighborhood bikes had decals/stickers. The Original rims were refinished, so they would not perish. Chrome and other plating were refinished. i.e. the infamous pencil kick-stand. The original stem was broken; and a very good CABER from Monrovia, CA. found me an exact replacement. It has a period/model correct Messinger seat; restored by @rustjunkie . Correct grips were found @ a weekend show. Note Schwinn's post war use of war time hubs, hardware. @REC places this bike as an early (first 1/4) 1946 serial no.
> 
> The promised photos:


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I have a late 40's- early 50's with an  identical paint job as yours that i bought from a farm sale in Ripon Wisconsin last summer. I built it up with chrome fenders and wheels. I have never seen a peoria king head badge like yours. Very nice bike. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Oilit

I picked this one up last weekend. The serial number is B34044 so that makes it 1946, I think. If I'm wrong, let me know! The seat top is so cracked I couldn't read the embossed stamp, but with a digital camera it's no problem. Technology is great, sometimes!


----------



## barneyguey

Oilit said:


> I picked this one up last weekend. The serial number is B34044 so that makes it 1946, I think. If I'm wrong, let me know! The seat top is so cracked I couldn't read the embossed stamp, but with a digital camera it's no problem. Technology is great, sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 995220
> 
> View attachment 995221
> 
> View attachment 995222
> 
> View attachment 995223
> 
> View attachment 995224
> 
> View attachment 995225



Nice!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

So how much did this one set you back? Looks pretty solid and sweet ride. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Oilit

razinhellcustomz said:


> So how much did this one set you back? Looks pretty solid and sweet ride. Enjoy. Razin.



I won it off Ebay, with 3 other Schwinns sold as a group. Total was $185.00, but this was the best of the bunch. The others were a 1957 Spitfire with rim brakes mounted on the front, a 1972 Breeze and a 1961 American women's version. The Spitfire and Breeze are in about the same shape as the DX, the American is pretty far gone. And then I had to drive to Ohio to pick them up. But I'm happy with the deal.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Good for you. You got a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> I picked this one up last weekend. The serial number is B34044 so that makes it 1946, I think. If I'm wrong, let me know! The seat top is so cracked I couldn't read the embossed stamp, but with a digital camera it's no problem. Technology is great, sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 995220
> 
> View attachment 995221
> 
> View attachment 995222
> 
> View attachment 995223
> 
> View attachment 995224
> 
> View attachment 995225




So a 46 with a full blown EF bottom bracket?


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> So a 46 with a full blown EF bottom bracket?



I hadn't thought about that, but it looks like it. But then again I'm still learning about these older Schwinns.


----------



## juanitasmith13

Oilit said:


> I picked this one up last weekend. The serial number is B34044 so that makes it 1946, I think. If I'm wrong, let me know! The seat top is so cracked I couldn't read the embossed stamp, but with a digital camera it's no problem. Technology is great, sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 995220
> 
> View attachment 995221
> 
> View attachment 995222
> 
> View attachment 995223
> 
> View attachment 995224
> 
> View attachment 995225



Really nice score with large potential! @REC  has compiled data on these mid to late 1940s serial numbers.... he can help you place your find in the correct time.... Really nice badge! This bike has moved from it's origin!


----------



## skiptoofer22

1941


----------



## razinhellcustomz

skiptoofer22 said:


> 1941
> View attachment 1001714



Nice bike!!


----------



## barneyguey

GTs58 said:


> So a 46 with a full blown EF bottom bracket?



Howdy, good evening. What is a full blown EF bottom bracket? Thank you. Barry


----------



## GTs58

barnyguey said:


> Howdy, good evening. What is a full blown EF bottom bracket? Thank you. Barry




Where the bottom bracket shell construction is electro forged and then the chain stays, down tube and seat tube are EF to the  bottom bracket.


----------



## barneyguey

GTs58 said:


> Where the bottom bracket shell construction is electro forged and then the chain stays, down tube and seat tube are EF to the  bottom bracket.



Thanks for the info! Barry


----------



## razinhellcustomz

E.F.? Electro forged? I worked in foundrys for years and that's a new one on me.


----------



## Beads

1941


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Beads said:


> 1941
> View attachment 1001843
> 
> View attachment 1001844



 WE only live once, or so they say!!!
Is this an O.G. paint or a repaint? Any way I still like your bike. I'm dealing on a twin bar. Hope to have it by the end the wek. Enjoy the ride. Razin.


----------



## Allrounderco

razinhellcustomz said:


> E.F.? Electro forged? I worked in foundrys for years and that's a new one on me.




This was a manufacturing process specific to Schwinn frames of a certain era. I’m probably going to botch this, but essentially they are connecting the tubing by creating an arc between one positively charged tube, and one negatively charged one, versus fillet brazing, which was the standard at the time.


----------



## Allrounderco

May as well contribute. My 1948 Admiral (D97X


----------



## razinhellcustomz

OK. that explains it. Thanks for the info. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Blackbomber said:


> May as well contribute. My 1948 Admiral (D97X
> 
> View attachment 1001890



Very nice bike. wish mine looked as good. Enjoy the ride. Razin.


----------



## Beads

razinhellcustomz said:


> WE only live once, or so they say!!!
> Is this an O.G. paint or a repaint? Any way I still like your bike. I'm dealing on a twin bar. Hope to have it by the end the wek. Enjoy the ride. Razin.



The previous owner said it was original paint with re-pop grips, tires and tubes. I will enjoy the ride Razin...and will replace the grips once I confirm the correct ones(ball end or oval script).


----------



## Oilit

Blackbomber said:


> This was a manufacturing process specific to Schwinn frames of a certain era. I’m probably going to botch this, but essentially they are connecting the tubing by creating an arc between one positively charged tube, and one negatively charged one, versus fillet brazing, which was the standard at the time.



Anybody who wants to know more about this, Marc S. Muller's article "Inside the Varsity" (On the Sheldon Brown/Harris Cyclery web site) gives an in-depth explanation. It's a well written article, worth a read.
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/varsity.html


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Beads said:


> The previous owner said it was original paint with re-pop grips, tires and tubes. I will enjoy the ride Razin...and will replace the grips once I confirm the correct ones(ball end or oval script).



I wanna say coke bottle grips, but i could be wrong.  Good luck finding the right ones. Or should i say the ones that work for you.


----------



## Cooper S.

My la sale dx is all together now and also for sale


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I have a spitfire with an identical paint job. So is this a early 50's model or is this an older one? Good looking bike. I wish mine had the springer  front. I really like the way they ride and handle. What is your asking price? Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Blackbomber said:


> May as well contribute. My 1948 Admiral (D97X
> 
> View attachment 1001890



She's a beauty!!


----------



## Cooper S.

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have a spitfire with an identical paint job. So is this a early 50's model or is this an older one? Good looking bike. I wish mine had the springer  front. I really like the way they ride and handle. What is your asking price? Thanks and Ride On. Razin.



It’s a 1941 and you can find more photos and information in the for sale posting on the complete bikes for sale section


----------



## Beads

razinhellcustomz said:


> WE only live once, or so they say!!!
> Is this an O.G. paint or a repaint? Any way I still like your bike. I'm dealing on a twin bar. Hope to have it by the end the wek. Enjoy the ride. Razin.



Razin,
It was sold to me as an original and looks correct to me. I have replaced the re-poped grips.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Bump for a cool thread


----------



## JGG

54’ BFG


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Really nice bike. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cooper S. said:


> My la sale dx is all together now and also for saleView attachment 1020059
> 
> View attachment 1020060



So how much for the Lasale? Razin.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

my $200 1940/1 ebay dx-a little rough-under construction-great rider!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

mr.cycleplane said:


> my $200 1940/1 ebay dx-a little rough-under construction-great rider!View attachment 1034068




I'd be definitely glad to own it,  very nice example .


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mr.cycleplane said:


> my $200 1940/1 ebay dx-a little rough-under construction-great rider!View attachment 1034068



How did you manage to buy this on the cheap on SCREW BAY? Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Cooper S.

razinhellcustomz said:


> So how much for the Lasale? Razin.



I was asking for $500 but I ended up trading it


----------



## mr.cycleplane

razinhellcustomz said:


> How did you manage to buy this on the cheap on SCREW BAY? Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.



 it was absolutely filthy. the packing was gross-completely taken apart and jammed in a wheel box! was advertised as a mid century bike 1952. everything was so rusty-some stuff still a bit crusty. I have changed a few parts to try and match the frames condition. when I get the fenders rolled it'll look a lot better.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mr.cycleplane said:


> it was absolutely filthy. the packing was gross-completely taken apart and jammed in a wheel box! was advertised as a mid century bike 1952. everything was so rusty-some stuff still a bit crusty. I have changed a few parts to try and match the frames condition. when I get the fenders rolled it'll look a lot better.



Cool. Good luck with the fender rolling. Razin.


----------



## Kramai88

Cooper S. said:


> I was asking for $500 but I ended up trading it




I’ve made a few changes 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Kramai88 said:


> I’ve made a few changes
> View attachment 1035168
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I actually like it better with the painted fenders. And the sprocket looks better to than the other one. Are these  actual Schwinn  fenders or Wald after market? Thanks. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Keepem cornin!


----------



## Two Wheeler

deepsouth said:


> View attachment 941127
> 
> 1946



My 1946


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## barneyguey

Dan Shabel said:


> My 1946
> 
> View attachment 1122066



Hey Dan, which badge was that? Is that the Jupiter of yours that's in the badge book? Barry


----------



## Junkman Bob

My 39 after a much needed OA Bath 
Anyone have a tank 
Wood pedal blocks surprisingly in great shape 
Bob


----------



## Two Wheeler

barnyguey said:


> Hey Dan, which badge was that? Is that the Jupiter of yours that's in the badge book? Barry



Yes, It's the same bike.


----------



## Two Wheeler

barnyguey said:


> Hey Dan, which badge was that? Is that the Jupiter of yours that's in the badge book? Barry



I have since put the Elgin Alien light back on, but not the rack.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Beautiful examples here.


----------



## Jeff54

Junkman Bob said:


> My 39 after a much needed OA Bath
> Anyone have a tank
> Wood pedal blocks surprisingly in great shape
> Bob
> 
> View attachment 1123579



For the paint scheme on the frame then, I think it's not a DX but a B model.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Two top curved tubes , DX in my book !
And a very nice one at that !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Anymore to ad this incredible Collection  ?


----------



## mrg

46 Plains & Trains


----------



## Two Wheeler

barnyguey said:


> Hey Dan, which badge was that? Is that the Jupiter of yours that's in the badge book? Barry



Yes, it’s all cleaned up now and the light has been reinstalled. I elected not to put the rack back on.


----------



## p51mustang55

Devin Corbit said:


> Black background is terrible , but here is my 40’! View attachment 943548



Great looking bike buddy!


----------



## p51mustang55

1941 DX


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*A new one to me .. got it two weeks ago .. did the once over service .. new tires & tubes .. Ridden not Hidden maiden voyage yesterday .. 1941 DX original to itself unmolested apple green & ivory plain Jane .. Southern Speedster badged ..





 *


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## Just Jeff

First one is my old ‘39 Dx that now belongs to a friend.
Second one is my current Dx. A ‘39 as well, but built as a stripped down rider.


----------



## Cooper S.

Just Jeff said:


> First one is my old ‘39 Dx that now belongs to a friend.
> Second one is my current Dx. A ‘39 as well, but built as a stripped down rider.
> 
> View attachment 1215179
> 
> View attachment 1215180



still got the chrome fork?


----------



## Just Jeff

Still on the Dx and still looking for truss rods for it too!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Enjoy the best collection of DX models


----------



## OZ1972

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 940858
> 1939
> View attachment 940857
> 1941



Man always share some amazing beautiful bikes , thanks a million buddy !!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Just Jeff said:


> Still on the Dx and still looking for truss rods for it too!



Check with Bicycle Heaven out of Philadelpha , they have tons of parts for old Schwinn DX models.


----------



## Hammerhead

My contribution to this awesome thread.


----------



## deepsouth

My recently acquired 1941 after a good cleaning


----------



## hm.

my '40


----------



## Cooper S.

I’m not sure which of these I’ve added to the thread before but...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *A new one to me .. got it two weeks ago .. did the once over service .. new tires & tubes .. Ridden not Hidden maiden voyage yesterday .. 1941 DX original to itself unmolested apple green & ivory plain Jane .. Southern Speedster badged ..
> View attachment 1201346
> View attachment 1201350*



So what year is the old Dodge ? Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Keepem cornin!



VERY FUNNY!! Keepem Cornin!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *A new one to me .. got it two weeks ago .. did the once over service .. new tires & tubes .. Ridden not Hidden maiden voyage yesterday .. 1941 DX original to itself unmolested apple green & ivory plain Jane .. Southern Speedster badged ..
> View attachment 1201346
> View attachment 1201350*



What does the lettering at the top and bottom of the badge say? Thanks for sharing. Razin.P.S, really nice old Dx by the way. Love the paint scheme.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Killer examples Guys ! Keep posting, keep Riding!


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

1941 DX


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Bumpski


----------



## Kramai88

Got this one a couple weeks ago. I believe it’s a 40 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Old&slowNB

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I'm about to build another DX , love everything about them , is ther a Schwinn DX thread? Thought I remembered one , like to see em all Colors ,all years , equipped and non .





A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I'm about to build another DX , love everything about them , is ther a Schwinn DX thread? Thought I remembered one , like to see em all Colors ,all years , equipped and non .






My lime green 40


----------



## Old&slowNB

Old&slowNB said:


> View attachment 1326627
> My lime green 40
> 
> View attachment 1326476


----------



## Old&slowNB

My lime green 1940


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Old&slowNB said:


> View attachment 1326655
> My lime green 1940



Killer line up, Thank you for sharing your collection  !


----------



## TheDXjedi

Still one of my favorites 1940 DX in ranger brown 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Hand

Just finished mine. I bought it from the son of a 91 year old gentleman that has had it since the mid-1950s.  I have worked hard to get it done so he can see it again soon.

I chose to tear it all down and go through it because the frame had been broken and welded poorly, the rear stays were bent, the fork was bent, the fenders bent in and repainted poorly (with a brush), and besides, I always wanted a new old bike.  

All the parts are original except the seat, pedals, and grips. All the other parts were replated and repainted.  I cleaned and rejuvenated each of the original spokes and nipples so they could be reused.

Our CABE friend Nate straightened the fork and Jeff rolled the fenders straight.  I bought the stencils from the guy who offers them on ebay.  They were tough to remove but worked well. I bought a nice TS-2 truing stand (thanks Wes) and got the wheels back amazingly straight. 

A local Southern California pin striper located here in Lee's Summit (Bob Bond) did the chain guard and forks and fender stripes for me.  i did the rims and although they are not as good as they were when new, they look hand-done and that was my goal. 

The paint is shinier than i thought it would be but it is good paint and was applied with a very good HVLP gun.  The color combination is pretty stunning.












































were bent


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Tom Hand said:


> Just finished mine. I bought it from the son of a 91 yearly gentlemen that has had it since the mid 1950s.  I have worked hard ot get it done so he cna see it again soon.
> 
> I chose to tear it all down and go through it becuase the frame had been broken and welded poorly, the rear stays were bent, the fork was bent, the fenders bashed in and repainted the spears with brush and roller, and I always wanted a new old bike.  All the parts are original except the seat, pedals, and grips. All the other parts were replated and repainted.
> 
> Our CABE friends straightened the fork for it and rolled the fenders straight.  I bought the stencils frrm the guy who offers them on ebay and they were tough to remove but worked well. I bought a nice TS-2 truing stand and got the wheels back amazingly straight.
> 
> A local Southern California pin striper redid the chain guard and forks and fender stripes for me.  i did the rims and they are not as good as they were when new but they look hand-done and that was my goal.
> 
> The paint is shinier than i thought it would be but it is good paint and was applied with a very good HVLP gun.  The color combination is pretty stunning.
> 
> View attachment 1329125
> 
> View attachment 1329126
> 
> View attachment 1329127
> 
> View attachment 1329128
> 
> View attachment 1329129
> 
> View attachment 1329130
> 
> View attachment 1329131
> 
> View attachment 1329132
> 
> View attachment 1329133
> 
> View attachment 1329134
> 
> View attachment 1329135



This old DX really looks AMAZING. I like the green with the white paint job. So what year is the bike? Thanks for sharing and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Tom Hand

Thanks Razin, frame serial number indicates it was built 10-17 to the 20th, 1952.  And available info indicates it was a D-12 Meteor.  Love to see a true catalog that indicates this and shows more details.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Tom Hand said:


> Thanks Razin, I believe it was a 1954.  I'll check number again later and verify.



Okay. Thanks. Again a really nice bike. I have a 53 or 54 Hornet that's all orignal except for the wide white walls and tubes that's green and cream.


----------



## Tom Hand

Can you share picture or two of it?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Tom Hand said:


> Can you share picture or two of it?



It's in storage right now, but if you want to p.m me your phone number I'll see what I can do. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

put some fenders on my DX today.... it's like a whole different person now.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Good looking bike, keep posting..


----------



## Oilit

razinhellcustomz said:


> It's in storage right now, but if you want to p.m me your phone number I'll see what I can do. Thanks for your interest.



Why not post here on the CABE where we all can see? No need to be shy, the more the merrier! If there isn't a thread for Hornets then start your own!


----------



## nightrider

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 940858
> 1939
> View attachment 940857
> 1941



The bars on the '39 are pretty rad! What are they?
Johnny


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Oilit said:


> Why not post here on the CABE where we all can see? No need to be shy, the more the merrier! If there isn't a thread for Hornets then start your own!



Yeah, well their's a little more to it than that. No shy here.


----------



## mrg

Tom Hand said:


> Just finished mine. I bought it from the son of a 91 year old gentleman that has had it since the mid-1950s.  I have worked hard to get it done so he can see it again soon.
> 
> I chose to tear it all down and go through it because the frame had been broken and welded poorly, the rear stays were bent, the fork was bent, the fenders bent in and repainted poorly (with a brush), and besides, I always wanted a new old bike.
> 
> All the parts are original except the seat, pedals, and grips. All the other parts were replated and repainted.  I cleaned and rejuvenated each of the original spokes and nipples so they could be reused.
> 
> Our CABE friend Nate straightened the fork and Jeff rolled the fenders straight.  I bought the stencils from the guy who offers them on ebay.  They were tough to remove but worked well. I bought a nice TS-2 truing stand (thanks Wes) and got the wheels back amazingly straight.
> 
> A local Southern California pin striper located here in Lee's Summit (Bob Bond) did the chain guard and forks and fender stripes for me.  i did the rims and although they are not as good as they were when new, they look hand-done and that was my goal.
> 
> The paint is shinier than i thought it would be but it is good paint and was applied with a very good HVLP gun.  The color combination is pretty stunning.
> 
> View attachment 1329125
> 
> View attachment 1329126
> 
> View attachment 1329127
> 
> View attachment 1329128
> 
> View attachment 1329129
> 
> View attachment 1329130
> 
> View attachment 1329131
> 
> View attachment 1329132
> 
> View attachment 1329133
> 
> View attachment 1329134
> 
> View attachment 1329135
> were bent



DX thread, not a DX, looks like a straight bar to me!. Here’s a 41 DX Henderson


----------



## Tom Hand

You are correct MRG, I'll get it dropped back off.


----------



## cyclingday

nightrider said:


> The bars on the '39 are pretty rad! What are they?
> Johnny



Torrington,  Dixon


----------



## John Gailey

I have one DX and notice two DX threads.  Do I have to get another DX?


----------



## Billythekid

After chasing these for 2 months I finally sealed the deal I’m in love if anyone can tell me the years that would b awesome they belonged to the ladies husband and he had them before they met he died 6 months ago or so and was a huge cyclist she told me he had cycled in every state and that he started the New Year’s Day ride for the wheelman must have been a awesome guy rip


----------



## Oilit

Billythekid said:


> After chasing these for 2 months I finally sealed the deal I’m in love if anyone can tell me the years that would b awesome they belonged to the ladies husband and he had them before they met he died 6 months ago or so and was a huge cyclist she told me he had cycled in every state and that he started the New Year’s Day ride for the wheelman must have been a awesome guy rip
> 
> View attachment 1347014
> 
> View attachment 1347015
> 
> View attachment 1347016



Early post-war. According to the Schwinn Serial Number Reference Thread, "F097262" would be May 23, 1949. The "E" serials started with 5 digit numbers in 1948 before they went to six, maybe the "F" serials in '49 did too. Those two are in really nice shape!








						Schwinn Serial Numbers 1948-1951
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## BF2485

Sold my 39, but still have my 51DX


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Any more DX love out there?


----------



## mrg

41 DX Excelsior Klunker!


----------



## mrg

My first DX, ( and my first bike ) a Schwinn shop reconditioned 24 in., even that was kinda big for me, ck out those huge training wheels!, pic was probably taken around 60-62!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> My first DX, a Schwinn shop reconditioned 24 in., even that was kinda big for me, ck out those huge training wheels!, pic was probably taken around 60-62!View attachment 1376018



Were those home made?


----------



## mrg

Training wheels?, don't look like it but who knows!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> Training wheels?, don't look like it but who knows!



Ah yeah they do. Never seen those for a 24.


----------



## mrg

Looks factory to me and even adjusted up to a 26 in. or down to a 20.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> Looks factory to me and even adjusted up to a 26 in. or down to a 20.



Yeah well i Never had em on any of my bikes ,so i guess maybe your rite. What's funny about all this is how could these work on a 20"? They would be WAY to big to fit.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Tom Hand said:


> You are correct MRG, I'll get it dropped back off.



Just leave it on. It aint hurtin nothin any ways. Piss on em if they don't like it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> Training wheels?, don't look like it but who knows!



No THE BIKE!!!!


----------



## RustyHornet

Added some longer Longhorns on my rider ‘39. My favorite build I’ve ever put together






Working on this 20” as well. Currently apart for a rebuild. Going back together with rebuilt s2’s because the originals were badly rotten.


----------



## Anothertimesea

I bought 2 a few days ago. Very original and rideable.


----------



## Oilit

Anothertimesea said:


> I bought 2 a few days ago. Very original and rideable.View attachment 1376621
> 
> View attachment 1376622



It ought to be easy to get those looking really nice!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

RustyHornet said:


> Added some longer Longhorns on my rider ‘39. My favorite build I’ve ever put together
> 
> View attachment 1376089
> 
> Working on this 20” as well. Currently apart for a rebuild. Going back together with rebuilt s2’s because the originals were badly rotten.
> 
> View attachment 1376090
> 
> 
> View attachment 1376091



this is a really Neato looking Schwinn. What year is this frame? I have a 66 stingray that i have a pair of s2 wheels with New Departure hubs that i want to add to this bike. Looking Good. Razin.


----------



## Just Jeff

Couple more Dx’s I used to own. The primer one I gave to my brother in law (he still has it) and the red one was sold years ago.


----------



## RustyHornet

razinhellcustomz said:


> this is a really Neato looking Schwinn. What year is this frame? I have a 66 stingray that i have a pair of s2 wheels with New Departure hubs that i want to add to this bike. Looking Good. Razin.



I’ll have to look it up again, but it’s about a 1952 juvenile.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Would that be a Typhoon by chance? Looks good any ways. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## RustyHornet

razinhellcustomz said:


> Would that be a Typhoon by chance? Looks good any ways. Thanks. Razin.



It would have been a Hornet or a Spitfire. Something like that. Typhoon came later. Thanks, I’m inspired by the early custom “pig bikes”, the pre Sting Ray bikes guys put together in the late 50’s early 60’s. This one was one of those bikes because the fenders were gone and it had these handlebars on it.

When I got it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

RustyHornet said:


> It would have been a Hornet or a Spitfire. Something like that. Typhoon came later. Thanks, I’m inspired by the early custom “pig bikes”, the pre Sting Ray bikes guys put together in the late 50’s early 60’s. This one was one of those bikes because the fenders were gone and it had these handlebars on it.
> 
> When I got it.
> 
> View attachment 1379114



Rusty and crusty, just the way i like them. Must be late 40's early 50's by the skip tooth chain and sprocket. Thanks for sharing. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Just Jeff

Another Dx is reborn today.


----------



## RustyHornet

Just Jeff said:


> Another Dx is reborn today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1379836



Looks light. Aluminum wheels? Good looking ride!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Just Jeff said:


> Another Dx is reborn today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1379836



Really love the Roadmaster star sprocket. Good looking bike. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

All DX examples welcome,  thank you fellas for adding to this great thread  !

Rafael


----------



## PlasticNerd

Not sure if I’ve shared this one! Prewar DX w a unique to the Pacific Northwest paint scheme. It’s probably on here from a previous owner!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd

LOL I did post it before! Feb 2020, but it was less built up !!


----------



## Just Jeff

@RustyHornet yes, aluminum rims. Had them laying around 

@razinhellcustomz I too love those Star sprockets

And an updated pic of the black Dx. Did a little parts swapping and added a couple new items. I think it’s got a more cohesive look to it now


----------



## Barto

What are the proper rims for a 26in 41?  I have a Springer and Tank mounted if it matters


----------



## Jon Olson

Just put this together this week with S-2’s from the post war. It came with rusted out flat sided single walled rims. It’s a 1941DX with an after market pre war rack and a chain guard from another Schwinn period bicycle.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

did I post this one here already?


----------



## mrg

My 41 Plains & Trains and last 2 pics a fellow cabers same model a little more dressed up!


----------



## B607

Great thread Raf.  I got this '41 out of a barn for $75 in the early 90's.  Restored late 90's.  It's a rare 16" frame.  You can tell it's 16" by the way the rack slopes, which is a standard 18" rack.  Witte Flyer Hardware Store badge.  I put a red band kickback on it and it made it a great rider.  I sold it 10 yrs. ago to a CABE member from Indy.  I was just too tall for that short frame.  Gary


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

B607 said:


> Great thread Raf.  I got this '41 out of a barn for $75 in the early 90's.  Restored late 90's.  It's a rare 16" frame.  You can tell it's 16" by the way the rack slopes, which is a standard 18" rack.  Witte Flyer Hardware Store badge.  I put a red band kickback on it and it made it a great rider.  I sold it 10 yrs. ago to a CABE member from Indy.  I was just too tall for that short frame.  Gary
> 
> View attachment 1479946
> 
> View attachment 1479947
> 
> View attachment 1479948
> 
> View attachment 1479949
> 
> View attachment 1479950




Hey Gary , Thanks for posting your DX , very nice !

Rafael


----------



## Just Jeff

My newest addition to the fleet. Picked it up last night. 1940 Dx. First pic is how I got it, second is after removing the aftermarket parts. Not sure what to do with this one yet


----------



## tacochris

My 47 DX.  No huge plans for it other than completion and cruising honestly.  Currently a few down the line on being worked on.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I picked up this 1952 DX today, It was sold as a Leader and that makes sense so far. I'll be pulling the crank later and breaking it down some more. Really psyched to have a non cantilever Schwinn and I have no '52 bikes. So far it seems all original a few fresh nuts and bolts or so it seems. Needs a good clean and grease and of course a good ride but no hurry. I was amazed to see the sticker still on the fender light. I think that is a Wald stem but I can not make out what is stamped on it. Pretty basic model so easier to get correct then some if I feel the need. I'm looking forward to seeing how this one will turn out. The spokes are crusty so I will need to re lace the wheels  thinking about a manual 2 speed when I do. Any and all comments welcome.








						CL: American Standard badge post war DX og paint no tank/rack $150 NYC ish | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Nice bike for 150  https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bik/d/croton-on-hudson-1952-schwinn-leader/7465306413.html




					thecabe.com


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I picked up this 1952 DX today, It was sold as a Leader and that makes sense so far. I'll be pulling the crank later and breaking it down some more. Really psyched to have a non cantilever Schwinn and I have no '52 bikes. So far it seems all original a few fresh nuts and bolts or so it seems. Needs a good clean and grease and of course a good ride but no hurry. I was amazed to see the sticker still on the fender light. I think that is a Wald stem but I can not make out what is stamped on it. Pretty basic model so easier to get correct then some if I feel the need. I'm looking forward to seeing how this one will turn out. The spokes are crusty so I will need to re lace the wheels  thinking about a manual 2 speed when I do. Any and all comments welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1601004
> 
> View attachment 1601005
> 
> View attachment 1601006
> 
> View attachment 1601007
> 
> View attachment 1601008
> 
> View attachment 1601009
> 
> View attachment 1601010
> 
> View attachment 1601011
> 
> View attachment 1601012
> 
> View attachment 1601013
> 
> View attachment 1601014
> 
> View attachment 1601015
> 
> View attachment 1601016
> 
> View attachment 1601017



Very awesome man....I dont see a pic of the bike all together but from what i can tell from the pics it has an amazing patina and should look wicked nice all done up and riding!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> Very awesome man....I dont see a pic of the bike all together but from what i can tell from the pics it has an amazing patina and should look wicked nice all done up and riding!



I added the link to other post in CL forum. I told the guy it would be OK to break it down some to save me 90 mins driving and meet him seemed fair.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I added the link to other post in CL forum. I told the guy it would be OK to break it down some to save me 90 mins driving and meet him seemed fair.



I saw that bikes twinn at Carpentersville yesterday in pieces for probably more money than what you spent... Nice DX... RideOnn... Razin...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I'm not sure which BMX grip is the original for a '52


----------



## johnboy

Nice bike ! I like them that way,too. But wouldn't your bike be earlier than 1952 since the serial no. is on the bottom bracket? Post more pics when you have it ready to ride. Have a nice day!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

johnboy said:


> Nice bike ! I like them that way,too. But wouldn't your bike be earlier than 1952 since the serial no. is on the bottom bracket? Post more pics when you have it ready to ride. Have a nice day!



Thank you,Yes I'm leaning toward pre '50 maybe as early as '47.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

No markings on the crank, is that normal?


----------



## Double straightup

B607 said:


> Great thread Raf.  I got this '41 out of a barn for $75 in the early 90's.  Restored late 90's.  It's a rare 16" frame.  You can tell it's 16" by the way the rack slopes, which is a standard 18" rack.  Witte Flyer Hardware Store badge.  I put a red band kickback on it and it made it a great rider.  I sold it 10 yrs. ago to a CABE member from Indy.  I was just too tall for that short frame.  Gary
> 
> View attachment 1479946
> 
> View attachment 1479947
> 
> View attachment 1479948
> 
> View attachment 1479949
> 
> View attachment 1479950



How did you get a rear sprocket to work with skiptooth..that is pretty cool..just shave the teeth?


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Double straightup said:


> How did you get a rear sprocket to work with skiptooth..that is pretty cool..just shave the teeth?




This question has been asked before and the next thing you know they show up on eBay. There is a machinist watching here 🤔. The sprockets will press off on the red and yellow band kickback and someone with a lathe could bore out a skip tooth and press it on. Or you could shave teeth... just make sure you start with an 18 tooth.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No markings on the crank, is that normal?



Yes, they didn't start dating the cranks later than 1950 or 51...


----------



## Freqman1

1939


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I got going on my bike as soon as I could just like I told myself not to. I'm glad I did nice deep red and fairly crisp fireballs. It  may be earlier then the '52 as advertised, it is awesome.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Thank you guys for adding your bikes to this thread, hopefully I'll find Another DX soon...

Rafael


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Oilit said:


> I picked this one up last weekend. The serial number is B34044 so that makes it 1946, I think. If I'm wrong, let me know! The seat top is so cracked I couldn't read the embossed stamp, but with a digital camera it's no problem. Technology is great, sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 995220
> 
> View attachment 995221
> 
> View attachment 995222
> 
> View attachment 995223
> 
> View attachment 995224
> 
> View attachment 995225



I just picked up the same bike would it be safe to assume the My American Standard  badge looked like that?


----------



## Oilit

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I just picked up the same bike would it be safe to assume the My American Standard  badge looked like that?



I think so. The others I've seen follow the same color scheme.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Double straightup said:


> How did you get a rear sprocket to work with skiptooth..that is pretty cool..just shave the teeth?




eBay 304430623528

Like I said, its been asked on here a few times and every time they show up on eBay.


----------



## Junkman Bob

41
Looking for the tank … going to put on the red silver towns , rack and I will be giving her a mild cleaning , Grease and get it on the road 👍👍


----------



## Double straightup

Rusty Klunker said:


> eBay 304430623528
> 
> Like I said, its been asked on here a few times and every time they show up on eBay.



Thanks for the heads up I got it..maybe I'll get around to putting the hub on my dx..the new departure on it is scary and has a lot of play


----------



## RustyHornet

Missing this one set up like this… currently set up as a 5 speed, but those parts are coming off soon. Gonna be going back to a similar setup as this.


----------



## RustyHornet

Here’s an old one I built and sold at Memory Lane a few years back. Couldn’t quite get the 2 speed to work properly. It was close.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> Thanks for the heads up I got it..maybe I'll get around to putting the hub on my dx..the new departure on it is scary and has a lot of play
> 
> View attachment 1602323



If your ND is loose, time for replacement or rebuild.. Have fun... RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## Double straightup

Took the dx out for a morning ride.. I'm so used to the kickbacks I keep kicking back thinking it's in the high gear..instead it's just heavy as hell


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> Took the dx out for a morning ride.. I'm so used to the kickbacks I keep kicking back thinking it's in the high gear..instead it's just heavy as hell
> 
> View attachment 1602787



She's a TANK alright.. Still is PRETTY though.... Ride Onn.. Razin...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

My '47 all back together, I added newer bars , some repop grips for now, '60s Mesinger 7000 seat the original needs some work, newer chain thanks @onecatahula  and some later pedals. Laced up the original hubs and rims with some fresh spokes and added some new rubber. The older Bendix needs quite a bit more pressure to stop this heavy bike but it pedals nice and smooth. A nice clean and wax with fresh grease ready for another 75 years. Added a few before pics.


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My '47 all back together, I added newer bars , some repop grips for now, '60s Mesinger 7000 seat the original needs some work, newer chain thanks @onecatahula  and some later pedals. Laced up the original hubs and rims with some fresh spokes and added some new rubber. The older Bendix needs quite a bit more pressure to stop this heavy bike but it pedals nice and smooth. A nice clean and wax with fresh grease ready for another 75 years. Added a few before pics.
> 
> View attachment 1615537
> 
> View attachment 1615538
> 
> View attachment 1615539
> 
> View attachment 1615540
> 
> View attachment 1615541
> 
> View attachment 1615542
> 
> View attachment 1615543
> 
> View attachment 1615544
> 
> View attachment 1615545
> 
> View attachment 1615546
> 
> View attachment 1615604
> 
> View attachment 1615606
> 
> View attachment 1615607
> 
> View attachment 1615608



WOW that turned out awesome!


----------



## nick tures

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My '47 all back together, I added newer bars , some repop grips for now, '60s Mesinger 7000 seat the original needs some work, newer chain thanks @onecatahula  and some later pedals. Laced up the original hubs and rims with some fresh spokes and added some new rubber. The older Bendix needs quite a bit more pressure to stop this heavy bike but it pedals nice and smooth. A nice clean and wax with fresh grease ready for another 75 years. Added a few before pics



looks good did you do a oa bath ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

nick tures said:


> looks good did you do a oa bath ?



Thank you.  WD and 0000 steel wool


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My '47 all back together, I added newer bars , some repop grips for now, '60s Mesinger 7000 seat the original needs some work, newer chain thanks @onecatahula  and some later pedals. Laced up the original hubs and rims with some fresh spokes and added some new rubber. The older Bendix needs quite a bit more pressure to stop this heavy bike but it pedals nice and smooth. A nice clean and wax with fresh grease ready for another 75 years. Added a few before pics.
> 
> View attachment 1615537
> 
> View attachment 1615538
> 
> View attachment 1615539
> 
> View attachment 1615540
> 
> View attachment 1615541
> 
> View attachment 1615542
> 
> View attachment 1615543
> 
> View attachment 1615544
> 
> View attachment 1615545
> 
> View attachment 1615546
> 
> View attachment 1615604
> 
> View attachment 1615606
> 
> View attachment 1615607
> 
> View attachment 1615608



Good looking 47 Paul... RideOnn... Razin...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Thank you all for adding your bicycles to this thread, absolutely fantastic !

Rafael


----------



## cyclingday

1948 semi equipped model, stripped into a Beach Cruiser.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1616579
> 1948 semi equipped model, stripped into a Beach Cruiser.




Reminds me of my old stomping grounds Pismo Beach, California. 
Thanks for the great pic. !

Rafael


----------



## RustyHornet

Here’s a unique one. Can’t read the serial because of rust putting, but I was able to spread the rear to get a Tokheim 5 speed into this post war frame. This frame at some point had the kickstand cut off it, so I’ve welded one back on… Very fun and practical rider with a unique piece of mechanical history.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

RustyHornet said:


> Here’s a unique one. Can’t read the serial because of rust putting, but I was able to spread the rear to get a Tokheim 5 speed into this post war frame. This frame at some point had the kickstand cut off it, so I’ve welded one back on… Very fun and practical rider with a unique piece of mechanical history.
> 
> View attachment 1618536
> 
> View attachment 1618535
> 
> View attachment 1618534



Nice old DX... You could call this bike the Gas Pumper.... Tokheim used to make gas pumps back in the day and my Uncle Maynard worked at a DX gas station back in the 60's... Cool bike.. RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## RustyHornet

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice old DX... You could call this bike the Gas Pumper.... Tokheim used to make gas pumps back in the day and my Uncle Maynard worked at a DX gas station back in the 60's... Cool bike.. RideOnn... Razin..



I know that all too well. They were built right here in Fort Wayne, IN! Very cool story!


----------



## Junkman Bob

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Thank you.  WD and 0000 steel wool



Looks awesome … Great outcome for sure !!!!👍🇺🇸


----------



## Oilit

RustyHornet said:


> Here’s a unique one. Can’t read the serial because of rust putting, but I was able to spread the rear to get a Tokheim 5 speed into this post war frame. This frame at some point had the kickstand cut off it, so I’ve welded one back on… Very fun and practical rider with a unique piece of mechanical history.
> 
> View attachment 1618536
> 
> View attachment 1618535
> 
> View attachment 1618534



Did you make the adapter for the front brake?


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> Did you make the adapter for the front brake?



Actually that came with another bike I picked up for its oddball drivetrain. I’d LOVE to know who made it and find some more!!! I need to dig a long reach brake out of my stash, but we were thrashing the other day.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

RustyHornet said:


> I know that all too well. They were built right here in Fort Wayne, IN! Very cool story!



Not to get off thread, but i lived in the Great Hoosier state from 1977-81 and worked at a United gas station in Noblesville in 79 before i went into the Army in the fall.... Thanks for sharing Rusty...


----------



## Oilit

RustyHornet said:


> Actually that came with another bike I picked up for its oddball drivetrain. I’d LOVE to know who made it and find some more!!! I need to dig a long reach brake out of my stash, but we were thrashing the other day.
> 
> View attachment 1619126
> 
> View attachment 1619127



Thanks for the close-ups! That's one I haven't seen before!


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> Thanks for the close-ups! That's one I haven't seen before!



Same! It was mounted on a 1960 Schwinn ladies bike that had a Hagen All-Speed drive on it. That is getting resurrected right now, but I’d love to find More stuff like this to easily mount brakes! Might just have to make some…


----------



## Oilit

RustyHornet said:


> Same! It was mounted on a 1960 Schwinn ladies bike that had a Hagen All-Speed drive on it. That is getting resurrected right now, but I’d love to find More stuff like this to easily mount brakes! Might just have to make some…



It looks like somebody built a stamping die to produce those, so you would think there's got to be more out there somewhere. It would be interesting to find out who made that, it's a neat design.


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> It looks like somebody built a stamping die to produce those, so you would think there's got to be more out there somewhere. It would be interesting to find out who made that, it's a neat design.



I agree. It’s definitely not a backyard engineering piece. The rear brake that was mounted on the same bike was definitely a backyard deal. Lol.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> Same! It was mounted on a 1960 Schwinn ladies bike that had a Hagen All-Speed drive on it. That is getting resurrected right now, but I’d love to find More stuff like this to easily mount brakes! Might just have to make some…





Oilit said:


> It looks like somebody built a stamping die to produce those, so you would think there's got to be more out there somewhere. It would be interesting to find out who made that, it's a neat design.



I can not recall but someone recently showed that same brake mount. Very desirable piece and hard to come by.


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I can not recall but someone recently showed that same brake mount. Very desirable piece and hard to come by.



“Rare!” “Valuable!” “I know what I got!!” Hello retirement????  😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My '47 all back together, I added newer bars , some repop grips for now, '60s Mesinger 7000 seat the original needs some work, newer chain thanks @onecatahula  and some later pedals. Laced up the original hubs and rims with some fresh spokes and added some new rubber. The older Bendix needs quite a bit more pressure to stop this heavy bike but it pedals nice and smooth. A nice clean and wax with fresh grease ready for another 75 years. Added a few before pics.
> 
> View attachment 1615537
> 
> View attachment 1615538
> 
> View attachment 1615539
> 
> View attachment 1615540
> 
> View attachment 1615541
> 
> View attachment 1615542
> 
> View attachment 1615543
> 
> View attachment 1615544
> 
> View attachment 1615545
> 
> View attachment 1615546
> 
> View attachment 1615604
> 
> View attachment 1615606
> 
> View attachment 1615607
> 
> View attachment 1615608



@ian before pics at the end sorry


----------



## ian

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @ian before pics at the end sorry



Paul, there is hope for my Shelby after all! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mrg

Giving Thanks for those who made it so we could enjoy places like this!, 41 Henderson DX.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Fabulous pic.!


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one that followed me home


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one that followed me home
> 
> View attachment 1650285




Nice score , what's your plan for it ?


----------



## Drosentreter

Would this tank fit a 1937 Schwinn C model?


----------



## tacochris

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one that followed me home
> 
> View attachment 1650285



Man that is a beautiful survivor....every little pinstripe and dart.  History at its finest.


----------



## RustyHornet

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one that followed me home
> 
> View attachment 1650285



If you don’t have room to house it, I’ll gladly look after that stray for you!


----------



## RustyHornet

My wife’s custom hot rod. 1955 24” with 26” wheels stuffed in. Chopped and bobbed fenders. New SA drum up front and a killer 8 speed Nexus out back. Man this think rides killer.


----------



## Paulclarke

I Believe what I have is a DX? Rides like new. Looking for an original headlight. From Vancouver Canada


----------



## RustyHornet

Paulclarke said:


> I Believe what I have is a DX? Rides like new. Looking for an original headlight. From Vancouver Canada
> View attachment 1658117



You would be correct! A few wrong parts there, but looks like a good start!


----------



## oimakoi

Recently got this dx. 
Bottom bracket serial starts with an R.
R56228 or R66228 or R86228
What year might this be?
TIA


----------



## Drosentreter

oimakoi said:


> Recently got this dx.
> Bottom bracket serial starts with an R.
> R56228 or R66228 or R86228
> What year might this be?
> TIA
> View attachment 1668769View attachment 1668770



Has to be postwar. The kickstand bracket is on a 45 degree angle…


----------



## Drosentreter

Early early postwar though. 1946ish


----------



## oimakoi

Drosentreter said:


> Has to be postwar. The kickstand bracket is on a 45 degree angle…



Yes. I went through the schwinn serial numbers thread but could not find an “R” serial.


----------



## oimakoi

Drosentreter said:


> Early early postwar though. 1946ish



Yes. I went through the schwinn serial numbers thread but could not find an “R” serial.


----------



## Drosentreter

oimakoi said:


> Yes. I went through the schwinn serial numbers thread but could not find an “R” serial.



We’ll Darn. I’m not sure then.


----------



## RustyHornet

oimakoi said:


> Yes. I went through the schwinn serial numbers thread but could not find an “R” serial.



Look at 1955. 5/03-5/05.


----------



## Oilit

RustyHornet said:


> Look at 1955. 5/03-5/05.



1955 numbers were on the left drop-out. Any serial under the bottom bracket was before 1952, unless you've seen something I haven't.


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> 1955 numbers were on the left drop-out. Any serial under the bottom bracket was before 1952, unless you've seen something I haven't.



I’ll have to confirm mine at home. I don’t argue your point at all, but there is no “R” until 1955 according to our lists here on the forum. He could pull the crank, but even that’s a 50/50 shot on it having a date. Come to think of it, were the cranks dated in these years? I’m having a brain fart having been more involved with the prewar stuff in the last few years.


----------



## Oilit

RustyHornet said:


> I’ll have to confirm mine at home. I don’t argue your point at all, but there is no “R” until 1955 according to our lists here on the forum. He could pull the crank, but even that’s a 50/50 shot on it having a date. Come to think of it, were the cranks dated in these years? I’m having a brain fart having been more involved with the prewar stuff in the last few years.



I've got a New World with a "U" serial under the bottom bracket and a '49 dated hub and it doesn't appear on the list either. From some of @GTs58's posts, there was a lot going on at Schwinn when they were ramping production back up after the war and trying to get the "electroforging" process straightened out. Keeping the serial numbers in a rational order doesn't seem to have been the first priority.


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> I've got a New World with a "U" serial under the bottom bracket and a '49 dated hub and it doesn't appear on the list either. From some of @GTs58's posts, there was a lot going on at Schwinn when they were ramping production back up after the war and trying to get the "electroforging" process straightened out. Keeping the serial numbers in a rational order doesn't seem to have been the first priority.



100% agree with that. I’ll also mention, when you look at that stamped serial, it does oddly look like a prewar stamping circa 1937. Size, shape and closeness of the digits. Obviously it’s not a prewar, but it looks most unusual based on my post war experience.


----------



## BF2485

I believe this is a late 46 or early 47...not sure.. BFGoodrich DX ..yes it has wrong rear fender ...and seat... and grips . Serial number is J75526


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

BF2485 said:


> I believe this is a late 46 or early 47...not sure.. BFGoodrich DX ..yes it has wrong rear fender ...and seat... and grips . Serial number is J75526
> 
> View attachment 1670434
> 
> View attachment 1670435
> 
> View attachment 1670436
> 
> View attachment 1670437
> 
> View attachment 1670438
> 
> View attachment 1670442



Thanks for sharing your DX with us!


----------



## BF2485

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Thanks for sharing your DX with us!



Thanks! it might not be as pristine as others...they can't always be a 10 !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

BF2485 said:


> .they can't always be a 10



If they were we would have nothing to work on hahaha. It makes no difference what it looks like, a 2 can ride just as nice as a 10. There is something to be said for showing your true colors. Some people would not look twice at some of my bikes because they are not pristine, to each his own.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

BF2485 said:


> Thanks! it might not be as pristine as others...they can't always be a 10 !!




I've owned many bikes over the years, believe me some of my favorites have been far from perfect. 

Enjoy.


----------



## koolbikes

Purchased this 1952 Schwinn DX with Admiral Badge at the 2022 Honnapalooza Bike Swap.
Added some newer 65lbs pressure tires, grips, and comfort seat. Awesome Rider !


----------



## Vdubber

Here’s my 40/41, next in line to get taken apart and tuned up.  Perfect patina😎


----------



## dasberger

'41 BFG


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Now that's what I'm talkin bout !


----------



## SoBayRon

I picked up a ‘49 DX project that I am going to go through. I did get the original stem and bars along with the BMX bars that came on it.  Should clean up real nice, and I can’t tell if the paint is dark red or brown, but it might reveal itself after polish and wax. Hope to find a matching feather guard, and will likely change a few things as well. Can’t wait to ride this one!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

SoBayRon said:


> I picked up a ‘49 DX project that I am starting to go through. I did get the original stem and bars along with the BMX bars that came on it.  Should clean up real nice, and I can’t tell if the paint is dark red or brown, but it might reveal itself after polish and wax. Hope to find a matching feather guard, and will likely change a few things as well. Can’t wait to ride this one!
> 
> View attachment 1704576
> 
> View attachment 1704577
> 
> View attachment 1704578
> 
> View attachment 1704579
> 
> View attachment 1704583



Nice bike Ron.... What did this one set you back? I just picked up a 41 Schwinn cantilever two weeks ago for $34.00... Pretty nice bike.. Thanks for sharing... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Oilit

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice bike Ron.... What did this one set you back? I just picked up a 41 Schwinn cantilever two weeks ago for $34.00... Pretty nice bike.. Thanks for sharing... RideOn... Razin..



No pics? If you can't figure out your smart phone, ask your grandkids!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Oilit said:


> No pics? If you can't figure out your smart phone, ask your grandkids!



It aint that, i don't have a link between my STUPID phone and the web....


----------



## SoBayRon

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice bike Ron.... What did this one set you back? I just picked up a 41 Schwinn cantilever two weeks ago for $34.00... Pretty nice bike.. Thanks for sharing... RideOn... Razin..



Well, I got a good deal I think, but I do live in Cali and we pay a little more than $34 for old Schwinns.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## OLD PSYCLE

Hi-di-Ho there fellow Cabers...
I just scored this DX yeaterday at a local flea market.
I believe it is a 1940 or 41, I dont know which route I am gonna go with it yet but I am sure its gonna stay patina..most likely gonna do a bmx style clunker..
I will add photos later to show the progress...
Good day to you all...


----------



## OLD PSYCLE




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Rode this one last weekend ... Special order color original paint 1941

Ridden not Hidden - Frank  
.*


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

Lil update...
It's Starti



ng to take shape


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

OLD PSYCLE said:


> Lil update...
> It's StartiView attachment 1734191View attachment 1734192ng to take shape




Dig the patina , thanks for sharing your score !

Rafael ~


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

@Big Moe look at my post #287 before and after of my bike.


----------



## Big Moe

RustyHornet said:


> Actually that came with another bike I picked up for its oddball drivetrain. I’d LOVE to know who made it and find some more!!! I need to dig a long reach brake out of my stash, but we were thrashing the other day.
> 
> View attachment 1619126
> 
> View attachment 1619127



That looks like something that could be fabbed up.


----------



## Big Moe

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Big Moe look at my post #287 before and after of my bike.



Just did. Thanks buddy. What polish did you use?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Big Moe said:


> Just did. Thanks buddy. What polish did you use?



It was  mothers California gold Carnuba wax


----------



## Big Moe

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It was  mothers California gold Carnuba wax



Thanks buddy


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## dave laidacker

Pretty nice all original Schwinn DX


----------



## BF2485

My 45-46 DX barn find with some apparently super rare early method of holding the kickstand into the frame , NOT a DIY fix, this was done from the factory , this bike is all original except the tires i put on it , also has a hand welded bottom bracket ... pencil kickstand , blackout ND hubs... frame might be earlier than 45 ???


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

BF2485 said:


> My 45-46 DX barn find with some apparently super rare early method of holding the kickstand into the frame , NOT a DIY fix, this was done from the factory , this bike is all original except the tires i put on it , also has a hand welded bottom bracket ... pencil kickstand , blackout ND hubs... frame might be earlier than 45 ???
> 
> View attachment 1738357
> 
> View attachment 1738358
> 
> View attachment 1738359
> 
> View attachment 1738360
> 
> View attachment 1738361
> 
> View attachment 1738362
> 
> View attachment 1738363
> 
> View attachment 1738364
> 
> View attachment 1738366
> 
> View attachment 1738367



Have you pulled the crank out to look for a date? Post war drop outs, black out hubs, dog leg crank, tapered and odd ball kick stand pin screams 45 to me!


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Have you pulled the crank out to look for a date? Post war drop outs, black out hubs, dog leg crank, tapered and odd ball kick stand pin screams 45 to me!



just says AS&CO on crank, on other side there is a number 2 and a diamond shape ?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

BF2485 said:


> just says AS&CO on crank



No date number?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

This dx is also believed to be a 45. Black out hubs,tapered kick stand and outie as seat post bolt. Unfortunately the fenders were gone when this one was found. X vin prefix


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> No date number?



just a number 2 and a diamond shape ? i can take a pic


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

BF2485 said:


> just a number 2 and a diamond shape ? i can take a pic



Let’s see it please!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

The drop outs will be thinner also in 45-46. Here’s the first x frame and another early dx


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

The drop outs on my 46 measured .130 thousandth’s


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Have you pulled the crank out to look for a date? Post war drop outs, black out hubs, dog leg crank, tapered and odd ball kick stand pin screams 45 to me!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Most of the earliest postwar bikes I’ve seen seem to be dx models. Any one else noticed that?


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> This dx is also believed to be a 45. Black out hubs,tapered kick stand and outie as seat post bolt. Unfortunately the fenders were gone when this one was found. X vin prefix
> 
> View attachment 1738374
> 
> View attachment 1738375



pic of seatpost bolt ? mine had a weird bolt in it , no AS stamped on it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

BF2485 said:


> View attachment 1738383
> 
> View attachment 1738384



Hard to say what that means. Thanks for the photo! Maybe someone else might know?


----------



## jesus

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Most of the earliest postwar bikes I’ve seen seem to be dx models. Any one else noticed that?



Absolutely pork chops you are on it 
in my experience the DX has always been the most common frame in 45 and 46


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Hard to say what that means. Thanks for the photo! Maybe someone else might know?



my bike is a mystery


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

BF2485 said:


> pic of seatpost bolt ? mine had a weird bolt in it , no AS stamped on it
> 
> View attachment 1738388



What an unusual dx!! Love it! Never seen that style seat post bolt either! So frickin cool! My 46 seat post bolt


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> What an unusual dx!! Love it! Never seen that style seat post bolt either! So frickin cool! My 46 seat post bolt
> 
> View attachment 1738390



ive never seen 1 like that , but i have heard about it !


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

BF2485 said:


> ive never seen 1 like that , but i have heard about it !



I’ve seen a lot of seat post bolts but yours is the first on I’ve seen like that! First time I’ve ever seen that style of kick stand retaining pin also! Really amazing find! Hope you keep it as found!!


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I’ve seen a lot of seat post bolts but yours is the first on I’ve seen like that! First time I’ve ever seen that style of kick stand retaining pin also! Really amazing find! Hope you keep it as found!!



my buddy is gonna go through it mechanically for me , he has 40 years experience with old Schwinns, and i never paint my  bikes


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

BF2485 said:


> my buddy is gonna go through it mechanically for me , he has 40 years experience with old Schwinns, and i never paint my  bikes



Thank goodness!! That’s one heck of a barn find!


----------



## BF2485

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The drop outs on my 46 measured .130 thousandth’s
> 
> View attachment 1738381



i haven't measured mine , i dont have a fancy measuring device like you


----------



## GTs58

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Most of the earliest postwar bikes I’ve seen seem to be dx models. Any one else noticed that?



Yup, most of the ones showing up so far are DX models with a few straight bars thrown in for fun. Not one cantiliver frame though. I'm pretty sure some lightweights were made but they stayed pretty much the same as the war time pieces other than the new kickstands and fender braces. No signs of frame changes other than the stand tube and their new post war dropouts what had the rear hole for fender braces where the pre and war time pieces did not have with the early 1940 style dropouts. Schwinn was also working on the new Continental models and I'm presuming those may have had an early pre-post war production before Sept 2nd 1945 and those pieces were dressed much different that the later 1946 models.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

39dx


----------



## Big Moe

Here's my 45-6. I did change the handle bars again. Need to get a new picture.


----------



## BFGforme

‘39 dx


----------



## Lookn4bikes

39 with the drop stand ears. DeSoto badge. Recently sold to another local collector.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*This super odd paint scheme 1940 DX two tone red with gold pins I've had on the back burner for years since purchased .. Schwinn Planes & Trains with Schwinn decal on the downtube & simple Schwinn decal on the tank with faint box stripes .. Also odd is the Schwinn B model paint scheme & the truss fork along with the odd fender paint scheme design *

*Well I finally had the time to go through it last week & then rode it at the Sunday Orange Circle ride... Super cool bike now with a fresh service new John tires & tubes .. Service included a long OA bath on the rusted Lobdell scripted dimple rims & a new guts & sprocket on the Morrow rear hub since this bicycle was probably well loved seeing how the rear skip-tooth cog was so worn it looked like little waves ... crazy ... *

*It was a great day for the maiden voyage & nice to check this one off the "need to resurrect" list ..

Ridden not Hidden ... Frank*


----------



## Big Moe

Here's a picture of my 1945 Bfgoodrich badged dx.


----------



## Robertk

DX Klunker


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Robertk said:


> DX Klunker
> View attachment 1762695




Killer bike , I dig your color combo and mix of parts ,Super clean build  , It sure looks like it's a blast to ride !
Thanks for posting here and sharing it with us .

Rafael


----------

